
A copy of news.yc RSS that works with Google Reader - marketer
http://harumi.ath.cx/newsyc
======
nreece
(shameless self-promotion)

Try Feedity - <http://www.feedity.com> for custom RSS web feeds.

E.g. New Links RSS:
[http://www.feedity.com/?xccH2xIG%252bIhCywXfu149J8ltp3V3aMhk...](http://www.feedity.com/?xccH2xIG%252bIhCywXfu149J8ltp3V3aMhkhttp://news.ycombinator.com/newest%40%40%40CAT%40%40%406)

------
marketer
The <comments> element isn't recognized by Google Reader, so the link should
go into the <description> element. Just a little time saver.

